# San Mateo man, 49, identified as victim in fatal Caltrain collision



## DET63 (Sep 22, 2009)

> A San Mateo man has been identified by the San Mateo County Coroner's Office as the person who was struck and killed Monday afternoon by a Caltrain.
> 
> Peter Manion, 49, was struck by northbound train No. 261 on the tracks at the East Bellevue Avenue crossing at about 4:45 p.m., Caltrain spokeswoman Christine Dunn said. Manion was carrying two parrots at the time of the fatal collision, according to witnesses.


Link

Two parrots?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 22, 2009)

DET63 said:


> > A San Mateo man has been identified by the San Mateo County Coroner's Office as the person who was struck and killed Monday afternoon by a Caltrain.
> >
> > Peter Manion, 49, was struck by northbound train No. 261 on the tracks at the East Bellevue Avenue crossing at about 4:45 p.m., Caltrain spokeswoman Christine Dunn said. Manion was carrying two parrots at the time of the fatal collision, according to witnesses.
> 
> ...


Sure it wasnt Johnny Depp practicing for the next Pirate movie? Too bad he died, suicide by train is a real problem everywhere! Hope the engineer,crew and pax are all OK!!


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 22, 2009)

DET63 said:


> Two parrots?


Probably forgot his Ipod, and had one for each ear!


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Sep 22, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> DET63 said:
> 
> 
> > > A San Mateo man has been identified by the San Mateo County Coroner's Office as the person who was struck and killed Monday afternoon by a Caltrain.
> ...


Where does it say it was suicide?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > DET63 said:
> ...


Thats an expression where I live for anyone who walks/sleeps/drives a car onto railroad tracks when a train is approaching! (other similar saying are suicide by cop (please shot me), suicide by skydiving/hanggliding/rock climbing etc etc. Sometimes alcohol and other substances of abuse are involved, sometimes folks are just crazy/ sometimes they are mentally ill but getting run over by a train is a fact and its not the trains or the engineers fault!!


----------



## George Harris (Sep 22, 2009)

Knew something was up when I went to catch the 5:33 pm out of San Francisco. When we pulled out, the Caltrain Station at 4th and King was EMPTY. That I have never seen before.


----------



## Neil_M (Sep 22, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Hope the engineer,crew and pax are all OK!!


Never mind that, what happened to the parrots?


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Sep 22, 2009)

Neil_M said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Hope the engineer,crew and pax are all OK!!
> ...


They flew the coupe'.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 22, 2009)

Neil_M said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Hope the engineer,crew and pax are all OK!!
> ...


----------



## sunchaser (Sep 22, 2009)

HokieNav said:


> Neil_M said:
> 
> 
> > jimhudson said:
> ...



According to the article, at least one of the parrots survived. He was seen before the accident with one on his head, one on his shoulder. They did not specify what species-just that they were multi-colored. May be Sun Conures?

I do not allow my bigger parrots on the shoulder anymore-too close to the eyes & mouth if they decide they want to bite or they get startled.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

Per the latest news one of the parrots had died five years ago. He had it stuffed and was carrying it around with his other bird. Per his request the birds will be buried with him.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

Nowhere else but California!


----------



## sunchaser (Sep 23, 2009)

Guest said:


> Per the latest news one of the parrots had died five years ago. He had it stuffed and was carrying it around with his other bird. Per his request the birds will be buried with him.


That's just wrong in so many ways. Ick.

A: do not stuff your pets

B: do not carry around your stuffed pet

C: why are you burying your stuffed pet with you?

ICK


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Sep 24, 2009)

sunchaser said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > Per the latest news one of the parrots had died five years ago. He had it stuffed and was carrying it around with his other bird. Per his request the birds will be buried with him.
> ...


Do not use your pet as your forum avatar...


----------

